# Videos > Instructional Videos >  why you do not need a huge big knife

## newzealandsurvival

I made this video a few weeks ago, scalpel blades are always in my survival kit. I have been using this medium sized fixed blade knife for years and have used it for sticking pigs to everything else a knife could possible be used for.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkSM5zK6CJ4

----------


## crashdive123

Nice video.  Thanks.

----------


## Winter

Have you made your scalpel shelter building video yet?  :Whistling:

----------


## newzealandsurvival

haha no I havent, but I have with the black handled fixed blade knife in the video that I said I always use, the Victory knife is similar to a Mora in steel quality. thanks.

----------


## Sparky93

Cool video, thanks for posting.

----------


## Rick

That was a great video. Batoning a scalpel. You gotta love that. I had to give you some rep. Very nice job!

----------


## Seniorman

I enjoyed your video.  It was also interesting to watch you take apart a pig.  Although I've taken apart deer, elk, antelope and Black bear, I've not killed any piggies, so that's the first pig I've watched actually being butchered.  Not too much difference in the other four legged game.

As far as small knives for game cleaning, I've used my old Camillus Stockman many times to take apart deer and antelope.  Its blade isn't much larger than your scapel.

S.M.

----------


## BENESSE

Well, when it comes right down to it, you can use your bare hands.

----------


## hunter63

When my son was about 2-1/2 maybe 3, I was cleaning a pheasant in the kitchen sink......when I got done, with him watching me, I asked him what he though of that.....He says, "OK put in back together".....

Good vid, thanks.

----------


## Rick

I like that kid! He didn't happen to finish that with, "I slay myself" did he? I'd be truly impressed with that.

----------


## hunter63

LOL, No but it's one of the things that you never forget.......

Another one.... while I was cussing something.... used to be...."Careful you might teach me something"....Or 
"When Mama isn't happy, nobody is happy"

Did notice the use of dental floss in the vid....have carried and used this long before I learn that Para-cord was cool......

----------


## natertot

Good idea, if you have nothing else. I just can't wrap my head around why a guy would have scalple blades, floss, and electrical tape but no knife. In a bit of a stressful situation, I can see one slipping with the scalple and do damage to one's self. I'm not saying it isn't an option or doesn't have it's uses, but a knife is sooo much easier and safer. JMHO.

----------


## Rick

Years ago I had a buddy that was sitting on a 50 gallon oil drum with a big ole Bowie strapped to his leg. Long story short, he fell off, the knife came out of the sheath and landed handle down. He landed on the point and run the bowie all the way through his thigh. At least you won't do THAT with a scalpel. (No, he didn't scream like a girl but he did cuss)

I later reminded him there are certain words one does not use if there is the slightest chance you might actually meet your maker.

----------


## newzealandsurvival

> Good idea, if you have nothing else. I just can't wrap my head around why a guy would have scalple blades, floss, and electrical tape but no knife. In a bit of a stressful situation, I can see one slipping with the scalple and do damage to one's self. I'm not saying it isn't an option or doesn't have it's uses, but a knife is sooo much easier and safer. JMHO.


I would never be without my main knife, the point of the video is what can be achieved with a very small blade. being how small the scalpel blades are and that they weigh next to nothing, I find them very valuable as just a very simple sharp blade for backup. I think I made a quote in the video "Im not saying people should be using scalpel blades for everything, thats just stupid" or something like that.   thanks for you comment.

----------


## socom2173

A scalpel cutting through flesh?.. Who knew.
I'll wait for the Battoning video with that other knife. Now THAT would impress me. :Ohmy:

----------


## newzealandsurvival

> A scalpel cutting through flesh?.. Who knew.
> I'll wait for the Battoning video with that other knife. Now THAT would impress me.


why would that impress you, its no different to any other knife Ive used for hacking/batoning through large branches ?

----------


## Winter

I would like to solve the big/small knife debate.

I think the only way is to get some sports doctor types to test the difference in calories expended carrying a larger knife vs the calories expended using one too small for chopping and what not.

Humans are pack animals. We carry stuff.

----------


## Rick

Yeah, and besides everyone knows size doesn't matter. It's how you use what you got.

----------


## Winter

You...................

All of it means jackspit.

If you go out in the woods and can do stuff with what you got, then what you have works. If you have "whateverr" tool and it's clean and shiney, never been used, then go wait in the truck.

----------


## rebel

Nice video, thanks.

----------

